

Feds Seize $78M of Bogus Chinese Cisco Gear  - muriithi
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/29/us-canadian-agencies-seize-counterfeit-cisco-gear

======
xirium
From the article: "Counterfeit network hardware entering the marketplace
raises significant public safety concerns and must be stopped,"

Its not good for the stock price either.

